# .50 Caliber Air Rifle



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A genuine sledge hammer powered by air efficiently propels a .50 caliber 550 grain lead slug at a muzzle velocity of 760 feet per second and a 250 grain slug at over 1,000 feet per second.

More here about the Umarex Hammer: http://thinkingafield.org/2018/01/new-umarex-hammer-50-caliber-air-rifle.html


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now thats an air rifle !! just might be one for me in the near future.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Squirrels beware!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

pretty cool


----------

